# Freehand Zeichnung --- Linien Glätten ?`?



## SONIC303 (17. Februar 2002)

Wie kann ich bei einem Pinselstrich die Outline  Glätten ???
(Linie ist nicht Glatt sondern verwackelt)


----------



## Mythos007 (17. Februar 2002)

chellaz Sonic,

Es gibt bestimmt auch einen einfacheren
Weg, aber so funktionierts auch ...

also Du zeichnest deine Linie - klickst bei
gedrückter "strg-Taste" auf den Layer deines
Striches (damit der Strich selektiert wird)

nun erstellst Du einen neuen "Alpha-Kanal"
füllst die Auswahl mit "grau"

gehst auf Filter "Gauscher-Weichzeichner" mit
dem Wert z.B. 16 und danach über Einstellungen
-> Tonwertkorrektur die Regler solange verschieben,
bis du die gewünschte Linie bekommen hast ...

Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## ernii (17. Februar 2002)

Du erstellst erst einen Pfad mit dem "Freeform Pentool" (so heißt der englische Name, ich glaub es ist klar welches tool hier gemeint ist), dieser wird automatisch geglättet und lässt sich auch leicht nachbearbeiten. Danach "Stroke Path" und schon ist das ganze auch gezeichnet....

cu
ernii


----------

